# Scranton, PA Employee



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking for someone to operate a single truck route for us in the Scranton, PA area. We have two senior citizen housing locations, a small retail unit, and a office location. If interested PM me for more details. Thanks.


----------



## Lone136 (Sep 18, 2010)

I live in Clarks Summit Pa. I now do the Dominos here In Clarks Summit as well as the 2 in Scranton


----------



## Hosier'sLawn (Jan 1, 2012)

FourDiamond said:


> Looking for someone to operate a single truck route for us in the Scranton, PA area. We have two senior citizen housing locations, a small retail unit, and a office location. If interested PM me for more details. Thanks.


----------



## Hosier'sLawn (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a 2019 f250 with 8.5 V plow and tailgate spreader available for this coming weekend if you're still looking. supposed to be all rain for me. Not sure what you're getting. [email protected]


----------

